# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  Dự án CNC router 1250x2500 phong cách low cost

## khangscc

Sau khi làm được 2 con router nho nhỏ thì cũng rút được ít cọng dây kinh nghiệm nên hôm nay em khởi đầu thêm dự án mới với mục tiêu mới  :Wink: 
- Khổ hành trình máy 1250x2500x200 mm ( tại sao là 1250 vì em có sẵn cái combo mua của bác phương nên rả ra lấy ray với vitme cho tiện  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )
- Số đầu đục: 2 đầu 0.8 hoặc 1.5kw
- Kết cấu thân: khung máy thép hộp 100x100x5, chân đế 100x100x4, sườn đỡ vitme Y sử dụng I150x75x7.5x5.5 có gia cường thép tấm 6mm ốp thân để bắt thanh răng
- Kết cấu dầm X: 2 hộp 100x100x5 ghép đôi
- Ray trượt: Y: sử dụng ray 20 hoặc 25 (chưa có ray, đang tìm mua giá mềm :Smile: )
                 X: sử dụng ray 15 tháo từ combo, NSK mạ đen bóng
                 Z: ray 15 mạ đen
- Cơ cấu truyền động: Y: bánh răng thanh răng; X vitme 1632, Z vitme 1610
- Động cơ truyền động các trục + driver: Y :Big Grin: MH860 + step 4Nm (các bác cho ý kiến xem có hợp lý không)
Tạm vậy đã, nhờ các bác chém hộ em để em hoàn thiện tốt hơn ạ, sau đây là ít hình ảnh sơ phát
Các bác giúp em tính bước thanh răng với ạ, ví dụ em sử dụng răng chéo 1.5 thì 1 vòng hết bao nhiêu mm ạ, lần đầu đụng với răng nên chưa rõ, thank các bác

----------

biết tuốt, haiquanckbn, toanho

----------


## toanho

Quá dữ hôm nào tui qua hóng

----------

khangscc

----------


## biết tuốt

2 cái thanh y bác dùng luôn thép hộp 100x100x4 cũng được bác ạ , nếu chạy gỗ cho bằng mặt luôn đi sau lắp nhiều spindle khỏi lo va ,làm che bụi ngon lành thì cũng k viẹc gì đâu

----------

khangscc

----------


## thaibinhcnc

mẫu này mà ra thực tế thì cồng kềnh lắm.
Combo thì rã ra làm chi cho mất công mất tiền nữa, đập luôn
y chơi luôn vào hộp đi cụ. Kẹp ray với thanh răng vô hông ấy, vai x đi 1 phát lên luôn khỏi mất công căn ke góc , kiểu này gọn gàng mà kẹp step hay hộp số gì cũng nhanh.

Ray 20 / thanh răng chéo / hộp 100x100x4mm

----------

haiquanckbn, khangscc

----------


## khangscc

Thanks cụ nhé, e sẽ sửa lại tí :Smile:

----------


## tranhung123456

> Sau khi làm được 2 con router nho nhỏ thì cũng rút được ít cọng dây kinh nghiệm nên hôm nay em khởi đầu thêm dự án mới với mục tiêu mới 
> - Khổ hành trình máy 1250x2500x200 mm ( tại sao là 1250 vì em có sẵn cái combo mua của bác phương nên rả ra lấy ray với vitme cho tiện )
> - Số đầu đục: 2 đầu 0.8 hoặc 1.5kw
> - Kết cấu thân: khung máy thép hộp 100x100x5, chân đế 100x100x4, sườn đỡ vitme Y sử dụng I150x75x7.5x5.5 có gia cường thép tấm 6mm ốp thân để bắt thanh răng
> - Kết cấu dầm X: 2 hộp 100x100x5 ghép đôi
> - Ray trượt: Y: sử dụng ray 20 hoặc 25 (chưa có ray, đang tìm mua giá mềm)
>                  X: sử dụng ray 15 tháo từ combo, NSK mạ đen bóng
>                  Z: ray 15 mạ đen
> - Cơ cấu truyền động: Y: bánh răng thanh răng; X vitme 1632, Z vitme 1610
> ...


làm liền đi hôm nào rãnh ghé xem (tiếc hôm trước không ghé nhà bạn xem sao)

----------


## khangscc

> làm liền đi hôm nào rãnh ghé xem (tiếc hôm trước không ghé nhà bạn xem sao)


Hê hê, cái này phải đợi kinh phí a ơi, vừa đợi vừa vẽ vời hoàn thiện dần

----------


## khangscc

> 2 cái thanh y bác dùng luôn thép hộp 100x100x4 cũng được bác ạ , nếu chạy gỗ cho bằng mặt luôn đi sau lắp nhiều spindle khỏi lo va ,làm che bụi ngon lành thì cũng k viẹc gì đâu


Em cũng định làm hộp luôn đấy nhưng đang lăn tăng nên nhờ các bác có kinh nghiệm trên này cho ít ý kiến ợ

----------


## solero

Hộp nên mua loại dầy ít nhất 10mm để khi phay mặt phẳng xong cũng còn khoảng 7-8mm có thể taro vặn ốc đủ chặt. Mua được hộp 12mm là tốt nhất.
Nếu không mua được thì phải cắt sắt tấm 10mm hàn đắp vào để phay chỗ bắt ray, thanh răng.

Thanh răng nó có module. Ví dụ loại hay bán ở thị trường là 1,25. Bánh răng có 20 răng theo công thức tính sẽ ra.

bước = số răng * module * pi

----------

khangscc

----------


## khangscc

> chào các bạn. Chúng tôi đang tuyển kỹ sư cơ khí đi nhật lương cao, thời hạn 5 năm,sau 1 năm bảo lãnh vợ con sang Nhật. Chi tiết vui lòng gọi vào số: 0966 999 136 để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết.


Em trình cao hơn ks đc ko ạ, em ts bậc 5/7  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## vanlam1102

góp ý với bác chủ, e thì e cũng thiết kế gần giống, bác thấy ổn không, nếu ổn e gửi bác bản Solidworks

----------

cnclaivung, khangscc

----------


## khangscc

Thansk bác, bác cho em xin vào mail tham khảo với ạ, lúc này lu bu quá em chưa đọng gì

----------

